

Show HN: a better news aggregator - agnymous
http://www.mustrrd.com/interest/hn201306110836cst

======
ozh
first thoughts: yeah sounds cool i'd like to try

second thoughts: ho noes yet another "i'm not launched give me your email"
stuff :(

